# My golf cart is broken :/



## ryan5685 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys, so I have a yamaha golf cart that won't start. At first I thought it was the battery, so I charged it and no change. The headlights work fine. Before, when I put the gear shift to reverse it would make a beep noise to signal I was in reverse, but it doesn't happen now. The engine does not crank. Help would be very appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

K.I.S.S. principle is what I'd apply - keep it simple, stupid. That's at least what we'd like the engineers to adhere to!!

I'd start by jumping directly to the solenoid or the starter to at least test the starter, and work my way back to the keyswitch from there. More than likely, I'd put my bets on a safety switch such as neutral-safety, or the keyswitch. Of course, the solenoid could be the answer - there's really not much more in most systems.

I don't know what state Rhinelander is in, but I deal with _Vic Gerard Golf Cars_ in NJ at 800-339-4302. Unfortunately, most golf cart OEMs are secretive about wiring schematics and IPLs.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree with paulr44, There might be a safety switch under the drivers side seat, sort of a kill switch when the driver is not in the seat.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. The headlights working fine means nothing as far as start/run circuits.


----------

